# Trouble curing speedball fabric ink



## XGlockjawX (Jan 31, 2017)

Hey guys, so I got some white speedball fabric ink from Micheals. I've been experimenting with it and everything is good but I can't seem to cure it. I've been heat pressing the image at 350° for 30 seconds on each side and the the image still cracks on the stretch test. Any help?


----------

